# Code A4614



## sklockard (Jun 23, 2010)

A4614 Peak expiratory flow rate meter, hand held

 This code is for DME and exists but are we actually billing for it?
  I understand it is  based on carrier discretion as to whether it is paid or not.  Some are reporting it and others remove it.

Thanks
   Sharon Lockard CPC


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jun 23, 2010)

I only code A4614 for Medicare patients. Other carriers only accept it on a Medicare crossover claim for secondary claims. For all other carriers they accept S8096 or S8110 for peak flow meters.

Good Luck,
Simone, CPC


----------

